
Bono owns ~1.5% of Facebook - sambeau
http://www.learnvest.com/living-frugally/current-events/a-money-lesson-from-facebooks-50-billion-valuation-287/
======
pan69
No he doesn't. The investment firm called Elevation Partners (where he happens
to be a partner in) does.

It's like saying that Paul Graham owns a certain percentage of Dropbox while
it's YC that owns that percentage.

~~~
sambeau
I misunderstood that to mean that his share of Elevation Partners share was
~1.5% of Facebook.

Thanks for the correction. With hindsight I should have put a question mark in
the title as I was surprised when I read it and wanted to know more.

